# In Zamalek today



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I suddenly noticed a huge hike in prices and the stores seem to have less and less foreign merchandise. 

Diwan.. no where near as many foreign books, even the second hand books are in short supply. 

Gourmet.. no Scottish salmon steaks, frozen lasagne that cost me 35 LE last month now 47!!. 

I am also struggling to buy cat food.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have also heard that La Bodega is closing..


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, you are right, went out last week to buy some cereal. Old price was (IMHO already exorbitant) LE 55, new price LE80.!

Shame about La Bodega, would be surprised if that's true since it's often very full, food quality has declined a bit recently though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I cannot see how they can justify a hike like that.. not even with import tax and the dollar. 

Trouble is local goods are imo just not up to scratch..


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah normal can of tuna....not foreign brand...10LE!!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Shame about La Bodega, would be surprised if that's true since it's often very full, food quality has declined a bit recently though.


rumours?

La Bodega, Zamalek, Cairo, Egypt - Restaurants, Nightlife Review - Cairo 360


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> rumours?
> 
> La Bodega, Zamalek, Cairo, Egypt - Restaurants, Nightlife Review - Cairo 360


Thanks for the link. I would say that the reviewer has got it pretty much spot on.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have also heard that La Bodega is closing..


NO!!!!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

charleen said:


> Yeah normal can of tuna....not foreign brand...10LE!!!!


That's only because you don't really have many baladi markets in Zamalek. 

I was paying half that, but I'll check and see if it's gone up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> That's only because you don't really have many baladi markets in Zamalek.
> 
> I was paying half that, but I'll check and see if it's gone up.




Charleen doesn't shop in Zamalek

Yes tuna has risen in price a can of decent tuna and by decent I mean not that mulch stuff that even my cats wont eat in oil is 10pound


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes tuna has risen in price a can of decent tuna and by decent I mean not that mulch stuff that even my cats wont eat in oil is 10pound


I paid LE48 a couple of weeks ago for a can of imported "bonito" tuna in olive oil.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I paid LE48 a couple of weeks ago for a can of imported "bonito" tuna in olive oil.



and you didn't invite me for tea.


Have you got your tickets home for the summer yet? 

I ended up paying 6147 LE for a cheap ticket via London.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and you didn't invite me for tea.
> 
> 
> Have you got your tickets home for the summer yet?
> ...


lol next time...

yes, I got my tickets back in March. £637 (booked in sterling) for 2 via Paris. Pretty good deal


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Charleen doesn't shop in Zamalek
> 
> Yes tuna has risen in price a can of decent tuna and by decent I mean not that mulch stuff that even my cats wont eat in oil is 10pound


My coworker (who eats a lot of tuna) said that his favourite Sunshine flake tuna is 10LE, but the others range from 7-9, though I suspect that the cheaper one is what you'd call "mulch", Lol! 

In Maadi, I generally go to Awlad as-Sultan at the far southern end of Road 9, but I haven't been there in a bit. Khayr az-Zaman is closer to my office, and they can be cheaper then Metro, but they aren't that cheap.


----------

